# root password on tivo (series 1)



## freemink (Oct 24, 2004)

Hi.

I can't see any way to set root password on my series 1 TiVo. Is it not possible to do this? Is there any way to control ftp/telnet access to my tivo root account?

Thanks,
Darrell,


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

The traditional method for creating users/passwords is not possible. You can create scripts that run when the telnet session is started and have them ask for a password. Not the cleanest method but will deter 99.9% of people touching your box


----------



## freemink (Oct 24, 2004)

Thanks ciper,

I'm guessing then that most people do not worry about this?
Sounds beyond my current knowledge to figure out how to do it anyway!

Darrell


----------

